
The Virtual HQ for Your Remote Team - zuhayeer
https://branch.gg/
======
qdiencdxqd
Here's a free alternative that doesn't require participants to sign up:
[https://gather.town/](https://gather.town/)

I doubt it has as many features as Branch, but it's still useful (and fun to
try!).

~~~
ghthor
The art style is better.

------
ehnto
Preface, I recognize this had it's place. Just sharing my view.

As someone who has spent years participating in online worlds and communities
in the form of videogames, you would think I would be stoked by stuff like
this. But it is pretty scary to me. It is one thing to participate in an
online community for fun. To think my contributions to "real" life is to be
represented digitally is terrifying.

The day we put on VR headsets to have a virtual meeting will be the day I move
to an esoteric cabin in the woods and live off of spiders and disappointment
that the world fell apart.

The trouble is that I know it is fun, and I know it can work well. I believe
in the technology. But it is only satisfying because I have a real life to
work on too. Working on software is already an ephemeral experience, this
would be my life jumping the shark.

------
c17r
Looks a lot like [https://www.sococo.com/](https://www.sococo.com/)

------
sergiomattei
I think the font makes the copy look strange.

